# US/UK Tax specialist?



## motodop (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, 
Does anyone have a recommendation for a SoCal tax specialist in preparing tax returns for both the UK and the US? I'm in San Diego and work both in the UK and the US. Moto


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm doubtful you'll be able to find one tax person to do both returns, but try the British consulate in LA British Embassy in the USA: Consulate websites

Your actual tax situation will depend on your status in the US and UK - i.e. your nationality, residence status (technically you can only be "resident" in one country or the other, not both), immigration status in the US (assuming you are not a US national), and various other factors.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

You might also want to read and digest IRS publication 519 to prepare yourself for the worst...


----------

